

Key Metrics for Software-As-A-Service - chehoebunj
http://www.startupplays.com/plays/key-metrics-for-software-as-a-service-startups

======
darkmethod
I tweeted, tried to sign in with twitter which didn't work, then eventually
created a standard account via email/pass to get into the content. The
majority of the content is either a direct copy as cited or in reference to a
post on a different site [1]. Not really ground breaking information, other
than an Excel worksheet with mildly helpful formulas relevant to the topic.

[1] <http://www.forentrepreneurs.com/saas-metrics/>

------
manishsharan
Wow -- this is the first time I have encountered somebody asking to be paid in
Tweets. I think I will pass.

~~~
adraper
If there's something I think is valuable and useful I have no issue paying
with a tweet—and if you've got a SaaS business this one's more than worth a
tweet (even if you think you know your shit it's a great resource to review),
and I think the people that read my stream might find it interesting too

------
shill
I did the tweet and I have not received a follow or DM. What other hoops do I
have to jump through to get access to the content?

------
morefranco
Great intro guide to some key Saas metrics - nice to have formulas in the
excel worksheets.

